# The Strongest Cigar?



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I like full bodied cigars, and I've been looking for something really strong. I've been trying every full bodied cigar I know of, hoping one would be able to knock me on my a$$, but none of them have. So far, I've had the Opus X, DL Chisel, and Edge, and I don't feel anything in my head like I used to. I had the Edge right after breakfast this morning... Anybody know of anything stronger than those?


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

JDN Antanos are pretty strong. Most anything blended by Pepin Garcia are als pretty strong. LGC Serie R are strong too. That is all I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

damn dude, it sounds like you have a serious nicotine tolerance  

I wish i could recommend something stronger for you. the opus X is the strongest stick i've ever smoked...


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Try a Litto Gomez Diez maybe.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I 2nd the vote for the JdN Antono, I prefer the Beli and the machito and while strong you may not notice it because they are really flavorful. Try a Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 or 2006 or any of the brown label but the Cojonu's are allegedly the strongest. I just had a 2003 and they are large and very strong and I love full flavored powerhouse smokes. :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Dag, son! When do you eat breakfast? What do you EAT for breakfast?

Try (smoking, not eating) a:

Griffins Fuerte; or
Tatuaje J21 Reserva; or
a big-a$$ Anejo; or
an El Rico Habano natural...

BEFORE breakfast. Good luck in your pursuit to be green.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Am smokin' a Pepin Black right now & they are pretty powerful.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Tripp said:


> I like full bodied cigars, and I've been looking for something really strong. I've been trying every full bodied cigar I know of, hoping one would be able to knock me on my a$$, but none of them have. So far, I've had the Opus X, DL Chisel, and Edge, and I don't feel anything in my head like I used to. I had the Edge right after breakfast this morning... Anybody know of anything stronger than those?


Ummm yes I do :ss :

JD Antano
Pepin Garcia Habana Leon
Padilla Miami 8/11

...to name a few. Enjoy your quest for self flagellation


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Dag, son! When do you eat breakfast? What do you EAT for breakfast?
> 
> Try (smoking, not eating) a:
> 
> ...


:tpd:

I was going to say try one before breakfast... really test yourself. Or better yet, fast all day and then have one. That should work. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Try a Litto Gomez Diez maybe.


One of the strongest I had in a while.


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll have to second the Joya de Nicaragua Antano as well. Better yet, try smoking one first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.

If even that doesn't work for you, consider chain smoking some Pepin Thermonuclears if you can somehow get your hands on some (see http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?pos=-774).


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

If you can find 'em, try a Tatuaje RC233 ltd--at 9 inches and RG of 55, this perfecto with the Pepin muscle is probably the strongest thing I've ever tried to smoke. Loved it, and it made me u like a mofo.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

TechMetalMan said:


> Try a Litto Gomez Diez maybe.


:tpd: Litto Gomez Diez small batch no. 1

Strongest stick I've had to date. That thing rivals brown rope pipe tobacco.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

For me, the strongest I can remember, but still amazingly complex and smooth are the Opus-X Double Corona and the Habano Punch Double Corona. They are killer cigars.

Another that I have heard about, just recently released, but from what I've heard, a real dynamo, is the new Gurkha X-Fuerte, the Torpedo Grande. 

Johnny


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> One of the strongest I had in a while.


:tpd: and the El Rico Habano


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

nem said:


> Pepin Thermonuclears if you can somehow get your hands on some (see http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?pos=-774).


Hmmm.... I think I might have to put these on my "Sticks I'd Sell a Finger For"...... I sure hope I never walk into a B&M that has every cigar on that list....


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

monsoon said:


> :tpd: Litto Gomez Diez small batch no. 1


that holds the crown for me! any La Flor Dominicana DBL Ligero (or young reg. Ligero) is powerful. Personally i found Pepins 3 signatures to be full flavored but not _power_full like some other examples 

runners up:

the rest of Litto Gomez's sig.
Joya de Nicaragua
Rocky Patel Sungrown
OpusX ForbiddenX
Ashton VSG (?)


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Joya De Nics. I didn't find the Edge to be that powerful. Maybe just the smoke, but I smoked my first Anejo the other night and it kicked my arse. Talkin mean green.u


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll throw in the Partagas Blacks .... very full bodied.

To me the Rocky Sungrowns are very spicy but not full bodied. 

"Strong" can take on different meanings.


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

CAO Mx2 maybe .


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd: and the El Rico Habano


:tpd: too... I really like this cigar.


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

I second the Joya de Nicaragua. On an empty stomach it caused me to break out in a cold sweat, have the sudden urge to sh!t, take my shirt off and vomit all at the same time. Serious stuff.u 

Camacho Legend-Ario Bertha knocked me on my ass, but in a good way.:ss 

Oh, and i've never really gotten a buzz from any of the other smokes listed above. YMMV...


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Try inhaling them...that ought to make them a bit stronger.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

thunderbucks said:


> Try inhaling them...that ought to make them a bit stronger.


:tpd: Lucky Strikes?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Padillia 1932 did it for me. But a close second LfD doulble ligero.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

There are three sticks I can think of that are raw power: 
In no particular order: 

1. Gran Habano #5 Corojo Gran Robusto (<- strongest I've ever had)
2. Joya de Nicaragua Antaño
3. La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero DL-600


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

darkfusion said:


> CAO Mx2 maybe .


For me, that's too leathery, not enough spice. A GREAT stick, but not enough. Try a fresh Opus X... if you care to be dominated, don't even let it age, just buy it, cut it, and LIGHT it!!!!!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

The RP Edge aint nothing, try a fresh Opus X xXx (small belicoso size).

Or the higher end of Tatuaje, or a fake Cohiba.


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

Maybe smoke your regular full bodied strong sticks but have 3 or 4 in a row and see how you go


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

you crazy bastage...................
first - opus x is OVERRATED and OVER PRICED!!
try any lg (litto gomez) with a nice 20 oz. dark mountain roast 7 eleven coffee. 
don pepin garcia jj will kick you in the a$$ also.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I smoke a cigar with coffee before breakfast nearly every day.

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero is the only cigar I've had to let rest while I had something to eat, ever!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Two I didn't notice listed above that can put me on my butt:

Mombacho
Camacho Coyolar

Most of these super strong cigars will lose potency with time so if you relly want that nicotine jolt smoke them fresh/new.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> One of the strongest I had in a while.


Ditto that!

Strong *AND* tasty.


----------



## gwnga (Jan 2, 2007)

Camacho Liberty, put my but in the bed!

Anejo Shark, made me high as a kite, but in that kind of mellow way.

Both of these smokes were smooth and tasty, enjoyable cigars - not as full bodied as some I've smoked, but strong from a nicotine standpoint.

:2 
GW :cb


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bmagin320 said:


> you crazy bastage...................
> first - opus x is OVERRATED and OVER PRICED!!
> try any lg (litto gomez) with a nice 20 oz. dark mountain roast 7 eleven coffee.
> don pepin garcia jj will kick you in the a$$ also.


if the stick doesn't give you a buzz at least the coffee will make you u :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The strongest cigar made in IMHO is: *El Rico Habana Maduro (Gran Haberno Deluxe)*

A pure ass-kicking cigar! I enjoy these every once in a blue moon while watching sports.

Great Cigar,

ATL


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

more cigars to try, great thread:ss


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Two I didn't notice listed above that can put me on my butt:
> 
> Mombacho
> Camacho Coyolar
> ...


*Mombacho Thermonuclear from Smitty.
Not a very complex cigar but in terms of strength, it's pretty strong!*


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> The strongest cigar made in IMHO is: *El Rico Habana Maduro (Gran Haberno Deluxe)*
> 
> A pure ass-kicking cigar! I enjoy these every once in a blue moon while watching sports.
> 
> ...


I never noticed the maduro was any nic-whippier that the natural wrapper. I think the maddie is smoother and certainly less peppery than the nat so maybe it sneaks up on you in a more subtle way.

I gotta say I always keep a cab or two of the nats on hand - love the pepper snork you get from them - like nothing else I can think of for a few bux/stick.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

I hate to say this, but the java 58 just kicks my butt and I don't know why. I almost always start the day with a solo cafe and coffee, then around mid afternoon have a ts # 50,# 280 maduro or rp factory select and in the evening I'll grab a premium smoke that suits my mood, but if I smoke a 58,about 2/3 of the way it feels like my guts been drop kicked through the uprightsu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

One cigar that hasn't been mentioned is the AVO 80th. I had one of these on a nearly empty stomach and it really knocked me for a loop! My :2


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I didn't see this listed already, but I might try a La Aurora Cien Anos.

The flavor profile is a little too strong for me, so the one I smoked I only made it about 1/2 way through and my stomach was already starting to hurt pretty bad. These are some really strong, full-bodied cigars.

When I first started smoking cigars, I tried inhaling a monte #5 (might have been a #4) as I didn't know any better and was smoking with a cigarette smoker who told me to inhale some. That is the closest I have ever come to u. I can honestly say I have never pucked from smoking a cigar, felt like it once or twice, but never actually done it. Always good to have a sugary beverage on-hand in case the stomach starts to feel a little queezy.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

The strongest cigar I've ever smoked is the Camacho Coyolar Puro. 

It is, I believe, made entirely of ligero leaf.


----------



## holdd (Feb 7, 2006)

craigchilds said:


> The strongest cigar I've ever smoked is the Camacho Coyolar Puro.
> 
> It is, I believe, made entirely of ligero leaf.


I've had the Titan and the Rothchild. Both very good cigars. The SLR is another very good stick.
Another very good cigar if you like LFD is the Limitado ||.
over the last 6 months or so I have become a huge LFD fan and the Limitado for pure enjoyment I think is now my favorite.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

txmatt said:


> Two I didn't notice listed above that can put me on my butt:
> 
> Mombacho
> Camacho Coyolar
> ...


Agreed, and the Pepin Habana Leon also. :ss


----------



## OP8 (Sep 26, 2006)

3 words: Pepin Garcia Blue:2 
:ss


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*La Flor Dominicana Limitada II *

I died and rose again with this cigar. It was very good until the end where I decided to stand up. Unfortunately I didn't have a big meal in me and it took advantage of the situation.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Greenwit said:


> I'll throw in the Partagas Blacks .... very full bodied.
> 
> To me the Rocky Sungrowns are very spicy but not full bodied.
> 
> "Strong" can take on different meanings.


it sure can. i found the RP strong and not the Black- you vise versa! either way the body is full. wether or not theres power can depend on age and many other things.

expample- i had the RP Sungrown (that i said was powerful) in Daytona Beach in July... just baking in the sun watching my girl play at the park. 100 degree heat took that cigar up a notch  i also didnt know it was full or i would have put _something_ in my stomach!


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd have to agree with some of the others and say the JdN Antano. :2 

Scott


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Only one word needed: CHISEL


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

OpusX xxx Power Ranger.
Agree on the Avo 80th - Probably one of the heaviest of the LE's


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

well the LD reserve select, or something like that is probobly one of the strongest i've had in a while, when a local shop had a La Flor event, they had a ton of people throwing up in their bathroom, which i think is pretty funny, but the employees didn't feel the same way


----------



## Cheo Malanga (Apr 4, 2006)

the camacho 11/18 has to be one of the strongest ones out there.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> OpusX xxx Power Ranger.


I REALLY want one of these, my B&M only gets the smaller RG OpusX's


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Try a Cain F 660...that made me feel sick and light-headed several times. And I smoke at least one full or med-full cigar every day. 

Not sure if anyone mentioned it but the Camacho Coyolar Puro is pretty powerful.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Smoke two at once!


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Only one word needed: CHISEL


I have tried a lot of strong cigar, but never thought a small cigar will hit me that hard, that was LFD DL Chiselito. But the flavor was so good. I still have a half a box left, though I am always little afraid to light this one.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

bigALemos said:


> ... when a local shop had a La Flor event, they had a ton of people throwing up in their bathroom, which i think is pretty funny, but the employees didn't feel the same way


Yikes! Now I am afraid to crack open my box of Chiselitos and sample one. It's going to crush me!

:help:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Guten Cala Xtra Robusto is easily the strongest I have ever had...I mean with the burlap wrapper to the Leather binder and used cat litter filler, it would be hard to contest as the strongest ever.


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cheo Malanga said:


> the camacho 11/18 has to be one of the strongest ones out there.


Yup the camacho and Chiselito both sat me on my butt.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I vote for a Dirty Rat right at 62 RH as way up there on the potency chain. Most others have been discussed already.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Padron 1926 80th Anniversary. That had me buzzing for a while.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Dag, son! When do you eat breakfast? What do you EAT for breakfast?
> 
> Try (smoking, not eating) a:
> 
> ...


Ok, I've smoke a lot of different cigars, both Cuban & non Cubans. I've pretty well tried all the cigars already listed so far, but nothing, I mean nothing has amplified the strength of nicotine like the original El Rico Habano Naturals.

Not sure what the newer versions of these are like. But the original ones would kick yer butt.

DPG blues & blacks I'd consider medium bodied, Litto's stuff is Ok, but I wouldn't say they're strong, just have a strong flavour.

I smoked a JdeN Dark in the Summer, and thought I was in for some green u after the first inch, but it mellowed out after awhile. I'd have to imagine the shorter version, the Peligroso would pack quite a hit.

Good luck in your quest! :rip:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

IM just curious, why are you looking for so much strength?? I too love me some strong cigars, but Im smoking them for the flavor over the strength, just curious....Having said that, if you wanna real nic fit, smoke a Cain F Nub or Churchill, or maybe an LFD DL Oscuro Cabinet, or the DL Chisel Maduro....hmmm...I find the Camacho Corojo Maduro to be quite a strong stick, as are the JdN Antano Dark Corojo, now thats a nic stick!!!!
Or you could start smoking a pipe and get urself some Irish Flake or GH Dark Flake and call it a day!!!! Hope this helped, sorry to rant!!!


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

MoreBeer said:


> I vote for a Dirty Rat right at 62 RH as way up there on the potency chain. Most others have been discussed already.


I'll second that...Had one this past weekend and literally threw up 10 mins later. I felt like shit for the rest of the day. I think I'll be letting the other in my humi rest awhile before going back to them!:yield:


----------



## bladestriker (Sep 17, 2008)

Johnnylaw said:


> *I second the Joya de Nicaragua. On an empty stomach it caused me to break out in a cold sweat, have the sudden urge to sh!t, take my shirt off and vomit all at the same time*. Serious stuff.u
> 
> Camacho Legend-Ario Bertha knocked me on my ass, but in a good way.:ss
> 
> Oh, and i've never really gotten a buzz from any of the other smokes listed above. YMMV...


That's one of the funniest posts I've read! Reminds me of my first two times trying snuff! So true!!!!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

RyJ Cazadore. 

The Hunter is raw power.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheo Malanga said:


> the camacho 11/18 has to be one of the strongest ones out there.


I smoked one of those before. It did have a lot of power, and I didn't start feeling cruddy until about the last 1/6th of it.

AND I love me some Coyolar Puros. MmmMmmmMmmmmmmm


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The Padilla Dominus I had a few weeks ago knocked me on my ass pretty good. Surprised to see the RP Edge mentioned on here a few times. I know it's marketed as being really strong but I find it medium at best.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

bmagin320 said:


> you crazy bastage...................
> first - opus x is OVERRATED and OVER PRICED!!
> try any lg (litto gomez) with a nice 20 oz. dark mountain roast 7 eleven coffee.
> don pepin garcia jj will kick you in the a$$ also.


I agree with you on the Opus X, a good cigar no doubt but only slighty better than any old Fuente IMO (I'm not saying Opus X is bad smoke but rather most Fuente's are good).


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Padron Little Hammer should do it!


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

i would have to say, in my collection, it is the LFD cheroot aka "crack stick,ice pick". i have one, but too chicken to smoke it. other than that the last strong one i smoked was a RP sungrown.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Or you could start smoking a pipe and get urself some Irish Flake or GH Dark Flake and call it a day!!!!


LMAO. Being new to pipes I hear you there David. You want a nicotine kick that will throw your ass all over the room then try some of the stronger pipe tobaccos. I'm not a fan of overly powerful cigars but a few pipe tobaccos have crept up on me lately & reminded me what it was like when I first started smoking cigars. These do not punch you in the face but creep up on you in stealth mode, just ask Tash about Penzance! ound::faint:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I am sure I am echoing the recommendations of others when I say:
- JdN Antano (not the Dark Corojo) Churchill
- Camacho Coyolar Puro Torpedo

Also try Oliva Serie V Churchill Extra or Figurado or the LFD DL Chisel LE Maduro on an empty stomach, fresh out of bed. Might just put you back in bed.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> LFD DL Chisel LE Maduro on an empty stomach, fresh out of bed. Might just put you back in bed.


 Oh I know that feeling and it was the same cigar while BBQing and drinking ales. Good thing we didnt have company that night. :-|


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Oh I know that feeling and it was the same cigar while BBQing and drinking ales. Good thing we didnt have company that night. :-|


Funny thing is that bloody stick gets stronger with rest. The first one I had quite ROTT was a pushover. The one I had recently nearly floored me, and I am the kind of guy that occasionally smoke Antanos in the morning, after breakfast of course. 

Then again I have been known to get dizzy on a Villiger 1888, go figure... :dunno:

Maybe it's hormonal, like Aunt Flo (Rider).


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

Pepin Blue and 601 Green always seem to hit me like a mack truck.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

LFD Factory Press II was the only cigar I've ever been sick on. The DPG JJ sublimes were a close second - and I can smoke Cains & Opus X with little difficulty...


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

RP Edge? Maybe I got a dud, the one I had, a Cojoro, Didnt taste like anything at all, I was very disappointed. I also have a maddy resting.


How about a Viaje S&B Red? Albiet small they still have got some power thats for sure.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Partagas Black Maximos used to make me puke. I'm pretty sure it's because I was a new cigar smoker years ago, and I smoked them like a cigarette.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

loki993 said:


> RP Edge? Maybe I got a dud, the one I had, a Cojoro, Didnt taste like anything at all, I was very disappointed. I also have a maddy resting.
> 
> How about a Viaje S&B Red? Albiet small they still have got some power thats for sure.


The maduros aren't strong at all either. I really like their flavor, but they're not even close to full bodied.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2011)

I suggest a Jamaican cigar. Years ago I bought a very large almost black, had to have been 8-10 inches long with a ring of 62-65! I remember lighting up in my 68 Volkswagen Bug. The tip of the cigar almost touched the windshield. That stick was so strong I turned green and the thick grey smoke was almost like tear gas in that small car. I wish I could remember the name of it, but too many years have passed. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

JDN Antanos Dark Corojo.

That bad boy is a beast. Delicious, but a beast none the less.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> The maduros aren't strong at all either. I really like their flavor, but they're not even close to full bodied.


Well I dont always need a strong cigar, but this thing literaly didnt taste like anything. I was very disapointed, becasue I had heard good things bout the Edge. Like I said, maybe it was a dud.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> The maduros aren't strong at all either. I really like their flavor, but they're not even close to full bodied.


Yeah that is what I found out as well.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Johnnylaw said:


> I second the Joya de Nicaragua. On an empty stomach it caused me to break out in a cold sweat, have the sudden urge to sh!t, take my shirt off and vomit all at the same time. Serious stuff.u


 That is some funny shit. :razz:



Johnnylaw said:


> Camacho Legend-Ario Bertha knocked me on my ass, but in a good way.


 On this stick I had a similar experience to the one you describe above. I went upstairs to my bedroom because I was feeling a little green and maybe a touch disoriented. I vomited - a lot - on the top of my dresser and started laughing. Loud. My wife heard both the sick and laughing parts and came upstairs to check on me. I told her not to worry, that I just had a really good cigar. She looked at me like she thought I might be literally crazy. Then I hurried past her because I had to drop a deuce right now. She never mentioned any of it again.


----------



## Stranger929 (Jan 21, 2011)

The strongest smoke I've had, so far, and I too prefer a full bodied smoke, is the Cain F. That one still gives me a little head rush. I once had a Romeo y Julietta that knocked me over, but it was a gift and I don't know which stick it was.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

A Cuban Cohiba purchased and smoked in Bahrain.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

loki993 said:


> Well I dont always need a strong cigar, but this thing literaly didnt taste like anything. I was very disapointed, becasue I had heard good things bout the Edge. Like I said, maybe it was a dud.


I had the same experience with an Edge maduro. I kept puffin and puffin but got zero flavor. Never cared to try another.

Strongest cigar Ive had in a long time was the 601 La Bomba, smoked it for breakfast. Nice flavor and 1st buzz Ive had in a very long time.


----------

